# replace the motherboard or...? (dell dimension c521)



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi!
My dell dimension c521 won't start. The fan runs but nothin happens. According to this forum it looks like it's the motherboard that's the failure.
Noticed that alot o people had this issue on their dell dimension c521,and the replacement boards does'nt seems to work too good.

The thing is that I have stuff in my hdd that I really need! So I wonder what to do. 

Try to replace the motherboard? Annyone who's done that with sucess? If that's the case,wich replacement board did u use?
Or get another computer and try to load up my old hdd?

Can I load my old hdd in to anny computer? even a computer without windows vista wich I had on my dimension c521?

Lots of questions. Hoping for lots of answears. (exuse my bad english)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To get the data off the drive you can install it in any PC(that has the correct controller Sata or IDE depending on the drive you have) with or hard drive enclosure to get the data off of it.

The C521 is a tough one the OEM Dell boards have a high failure rate and with the Dell proprietary front panel connector using a standard board is real pain, If your drives, Power Supply and CPU are good you could go with a retail board and retail case reuse your cpu, drives and PSU. 

Something like these as examples> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128342

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119088


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

But would this mobo fit inside my dell or do I need to get another chassi?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the second link is to a case to put it in.

The motherboard would physically fit but hooking the wiring up for the front panel off/on switch, USB Ports, audio jacks would mean making up your own jumpers from scratch and figuring out which pins in the ribbon cable to hook them to, it's far easier to buy a low cost retail case to put everything in.


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

O....sorry missed it!

But how bout my other stuff such as hdd and diskstation does dells original contacts fit into the mobo´?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hard and DVD/CD drives are standard as well as the ram and CPU.

The only issue to overcome is the OEM windows when you change the motherboard the OEM version not activate you'll have to call the 800 number to Microsoft and plead your case for a failed motherboard, most of the time they'll give you a new activation number seeing the same CPU and ram and only a board change.


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

ok! Thanx man! So this does'nt seems to be a verry big problem. But what about that it is my CPU that's shot. Could this damage the new mobo? And if I need to replace the CPU as well wich CPU should I go for? The one I've got is a AMD Athlon 64 X2-processor 3800 (2,00 Ghz, 2x512 K). Should I get anotherone of this...?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt it's the CPU but if you also want to upgrade the cpu the motherboard I linked will take any AM2, AM2+, or even the latest AM3 CPU's so it dependent on how much you want to spend.

CPU Support list> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2813#anchor_os


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

ok! Thanx again you've been verry helpful!


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok . Now I've found this motherboard here in sweden. It's named the same as the one you showed me except there's a "H" at the end of the name.. What's the difference?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...H&Description=GIGABYTE+GA-MA74GM-S2H&x=7&y=27


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The H board has more Sata Connections> http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_ComparisonSheet.aspx?ProductID=3335,3062


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

Allright..Now the order is sent so I would get it in a couple of days.
Guess I'll be writing here soon :wink: I've never done this before but I'll hope I'll be learning something!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not as hard as it seems, you'll pick it quick.


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

Allright! I got the stuff today. Now I have put everything inside my new chassi except for the cpu (I'll try that tomorrow) and the power supplier. The power supplier does'nt fit. It's mutch too big. How in the world do I know wich one to buy? Mine got 2 sata contacts (I believe that's their name ) then it got one contact that got four holes placed in a square (ATX?) and then it got one small contact with four small holes placed in a row. And one with four bigger holes placed in a row (believe that's to the HDD?) And finaly the last one that's big with 24 holes.(floppy?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 24 pin is the main motherboard connector, the square 4pin is the CPU power connector that also goes to the motherboard near the CPU socket. The plug with 4pins in a row is called a 4 pin Molex and goes to IDE drives and some Sata drives the flater plug 5 wires and 15 pins is a Sata drive power plug.
Here is a link to images and descriptions> http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html 

Just to verify what case and what power supply did you get?


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

The supplier I've got is my old one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell 305w is a standard ATX size it will fit in the ATX case.


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

this is what it says:

DELL model H280P-01
AC input (50-60Hz) 100-240v-/6A
200-240v-/3,5A
DC Output +5V..../15A, +3,3V..../10A
+12V.../16A
-12V.../0,5A, +5VFP..../4A
+5V & +3,3V shall not exceed 108W
Max output power 280W


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like this> http://www.txcesssurplus.com/servlet/the-3557/Dell-Dimension-Optiplex-Power/Detail?

And it's too big for the case?


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, it's too big. The place in the case is 95mm on the hight and the power suplier measure 100mm


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What case did you get?


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

mATX CoolerMaster Centurion 541 Black


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That supply should fit I have put standard ATX supplies in that before, is it the motherboard that it's hitting?


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

no.
I guess I could modify the case a little bit. I don't really know how to explain this, but there's a peace of iron sticking out from the inside wall of the case. forming a little "shelf" for the PSU to rest on.....The measure from this "shelf" to the inside roof of the case is 95mm and my psu is a 100....hope u get me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Shoot that's my bad the C521 is not a standard ATX supply, it's a micro case, I was thinking of a different case (E521) yea it's not going to fit. I think it's not as wide as the opening?


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

so what kind of supplier do u recomend?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Corsair, Seasonic, or in Europe on PC's using integrated video FSP seems to work well, between 400 & 500W will do.


----------



## Galacto (Feb 22, 2010)

how bout this?

http://www.inet.se/artikel/6909446/corsair-cx-400w-80-

the site is in swedish but u can look at the pictures maby...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that will work.


----------

